# Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit



## oledac (1. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Seit einigen Wochen lese ich hier begeistert mit, und nun hat mich das Baufieber auch angesteckt. Derzeit habe ich ein ca. 1200 Liter fassendes PE-Becken, von dem ich mich gerne trennen würde, und was neues Bauen möchte. Hier einige Daten und Gedanken von mir.
Max. Fläche für den Teich 3x3 m, Herstellung aus Folie.
An einer Seite liegt die Terrasse in 50 cm Höhe, der Teich soll direkt an die Terrassenmauer (Betonwand) angrenzen, und an die Terrassenhöhe angeglichen werden. Wie kann ich die 50 cm hohe Umrandung (3 Seiten) herstellen, Mauersteine verwenden? Oder Beton mit Schalung, wie dick muss die Mauer werden, damit die  40-50 cm. Wasserhöhe gut und Stabil gehalten werden.
Zu welcher Jahreszeit sollte ein Teich gebaut werden, damit sich eine vernünftige Biologie aufbauen kann. 
Filter möchte ich Selbst bauen, Tips hierzu habe ich schon sehr viele hier im Forum gefunden. 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und Ratschläge


----------



## Kalle (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Hallo,

auf deine Frage wann du den Teich bauen solltest, würde ich dir empfehlen, dann wenn du wirklich Lust hast.

Wenn du eine Phase drin hast, wo du nicht so begeistert dabei bist, dann laß die Arbeit lieber liegen, sonst wird das nichts. So meine Erfahrungen. 

Die Biologie hat ja nichts mit dem Bau zu tun. Ich würde dir empfehlen, wenn  
dich das Teichfieber gepackt hat gleich loszulegen, und den Teich über den Winter ruhen zu lassen, ohne Wasser. 

Gebe diese Frage gleich an die Profis weiter....   Mit oder ohne Wasser in den Winter ???  oder ist das egal ???

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## Dr.J (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Hallo,

Bau und das Einstellen der Teichbiologie sind zwei unterschiedliche Paar Stiefel. 

Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass die theoretische Planung bereits abgeschlossen ist. Deshalb nur ein paar kleinere Infos vorab. Details zum Bau eines Teiches findest du übrigens in den sehr guten Fachbeiträgen. 

Zur Jahreszeit:

Der Bau eines Teiches bietet sich m.E. in einer Jahreszeit an, in der es grössten Teils trocken und sonnig ist. Das gilt sowohl für den Aushub, als auch für das Verlegen der Folie. Die Folie z.B. soll vor dem Verlegen in der Sonne ausgelegt werden, damit sie weich wird und sich besser verlegen lässt. Nach dem Verlegen dient das Einfüllen des Wasser erstmal dazu, dass sich die Folie dem Teichprofil besser anpasst und Hohlräume unter der Folie ausgeglichen werden. Zu deiner Frage mit der Umrandung können dir bestimmt Einige hier Tipps geben, die Ähnliches an ihrem Teich gebaut haben. Auch zum Bau eines Filters findest du hier genügend Fachbeiträge und Experten.

Zur Teichbiologie:

Die Teichbiologie stellt sich erst so richtig mit den Jahren ein. Dies ist abhängig von der Entwicklung der Pflanzen, dem Fischbesatz, der Wasserqualität, etc....


----------



## oledac (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Ich habe es mit dem Bau nicht eilig, auch wenn ich im Fieber bin.
Mir ist es lieber, längerfristig zu Planen, als zu schnell fehler einzubauen.
Ok die Frage zur Jahrezeit scheint ja schon beantwortet zu sein.
Mal gespannt was zur Umrandung kommt.

LG Klaus


----------



## Harald (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Hallo Klaus,

die Frage, wie Du die Rückseite von Deinem Teich gestaltest, hängt aus meiner Sicht auch davon ab, welche Ansprüche Du an das Aussehen hast und welche Platzmöglichkeiten zu hast.

Wenn Platz vorhanden ist, würde ich immer versuchen, das Gartenniveau an den teich anzupassen, dies kann zum z. B. auch mit dem Aushub erfolgen.

Sollte das so nicht gehen, würde ich immer einen natürlich aussehenden Stein verwenden. Mein Favorit ist da immer Bruchstein, zumal er auch recht günstig ist.

Wenn die hintere Abgrenzung als Mauer im Garten steht, mußt Du Dir sicher auch Gedanken über die Stabilität machen.


----------



## oledac (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Hallo Harald
Leider habe ich fest vorgegebene Bedingungen. Ich habe definitiv nur eine Fläche von 3X3 m zur verfügung. Die rechte Mauer (Terasse) steht in dem Fall schon. Es stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Wie soll ich die 3 anderen Seiten der "Teichwand" herstellen, Mauern oder mit Schalung gießen. Wie stabil müssen die Mauern (Wände) sein, um die 45-50 cm Wasserstand zu halten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## bonsai (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Moin Klaus
die Teichoberfläche mit der Terrasse abschließen lassen ist sicherlich sehr schön, abhängig vom Sonnenstand wird man aber nur mit Sonnenbrille mit polarisierten Gläsern den Blick genießen können. Die Blendwirkung ist schon sehr stark.
30-40 cm tiefer legen hilft da schon erheblich, sichert den Teich,bzw seine Bewohner auch noch gegen unliebsamen Besuch von Katzen und Reihern ab.
Aber zurück zu deiner Frage.
17,5 cm Betonsteine sind bei 40-50 cm ausreichend, wenn Du 24 er nimmst, kannst Du auch mal mit dem Rasenmäher dagegen fahren.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Harald (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Hallo Norbert,

ich habe meinen Teich auch direkt an die Terasse gebaut, mit einer Blendung durch das Wasser hatte ich aber bisher nicht zu kämpfen. Ich schätze mal, das könnte nur dann ein Problem werden, wenn die Sonne im Herbst sehr tief steht.


----------



## Sabine67 (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

...könnten wir unseren Schwimmteich auch jetzt noch anlegen, oder sollten wir damit besser bis zum Frühjahr warten? Sorry für die dusslige Fragerei, aber wir sind blutige Anfänger.

lg
sabine


----------



## Kurt (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Hallo Sabine,
wenn die Planung steht und der Großteil der von außenstehenden zu tätigenden Arbeiten wie Aushub, Folienverlegen und -schweissen demnächst in Auftrag gegeben wird, dann sehe ich keinen Hinderungsgrund, warum das nicht gleich begonnen werden kann.
Einer meiner Nachbarn hat etwa um diese Jahreszeit begonnen und war dann vor   Frostbeginn mit dem gröbsten Teil fertig. Wenns nicht zuviel regnet ist der Herbst ganz gut zum bauen - vor allem man schwitzt nicht so. Also - hängt auch von der örtlichen Witterung im Herbst ab. 
Falls Du vor dem Winter den Teich bepflanzen und befüllen willst ist zu berücksichtigen, daß nur wenige Pflanzenarten im Handel erhältlich sein werden.
Den Großteil der Bepflanzung wirst Du erst im Frühjahr machen können mit all den Umständen, die das im evtl. Tauchgang' mit sich bringt.
Ansonsten, übern Winter viel Fachliteratur und -Beiträge  lesen, planen, radieren und wieder planen (bei mir sind mehrere Jahre vom 1. Gedanken bis zum Baubeginn unseres Schwimmteichs vergangen). 

SGvB
Kurt


----------



## Martin a. B. (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Hallo Sabine,

grüß dich Kurt

Ich selbst habe noch keinen Teich gebaut, trotzdem möchte ich eines zum Bedenken geben.
Falls eventuell ein Teil des Aushubs zum Auffüllen verwendet werden soll; glaube ich, dass man den Boden noch so gut verdichten kann, er sich nach dem Winter eventuell nochmals setzen wird. Was dann am Teich natürlich zu Problemen führen kann. (=> nachträgliches wiederverfüllen, verdichten...)

Deshalb würde ich es eine gute Idee finden, den Teich vor dem Winter auszuheben, und ihn aber erst im Frühjahr fertigzumachen (entgültige Modulierung, Folie...) .

Soweit zur THEORIE!  Was meinen die Praktiker?

gruß

Martin


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau, zu welcher Jahreszeit*

Moin zusammen,

wie immer im Leben kann man das nicht soo pauschal sagen 
Wie Kurt schon schrieb.. wenn die Planung steht (tut sie aber im Fall von Sabine aber anscheinend nicht->siehe hier), würde ich auch noch ausheben und die Folie einlegen+Wasser einfüllen.
Folie vor allem deswegen, weil sonst der Regen im Herbst/Winter das Profil verwittern läßt und hinterher wieder nachgearbeitet werden muss. (eigene Erfahrung  )
Die Intensität der Nacharbeiten hängt natürlich auch stark von der Bodenart und den Niederschlagsmengen/-arten ab. Schnee macht da sicher nicht soviel aus wie ein Starkregen. Bei uns regnets z.B. im Winter mehr als das es Schnee gibt.
Der Teich kann sich auch mit Folie und Wasser drin setzen. Wahrs. macht er das sogar viel besser.... der Wasserdruck macht ja auch einiges aus. 
Mit dem endgültigen Abschneiden der Folie sollte man sowieso wenigstens ein paar Monate warten. Egal, zu welcher Jahreszeit gebaut wurde.


----------

